# Borrow "repitched" samples in Kontakt



## ghandizilla (May 28, 2018)

Hello there,

I searched here but didn't find what I looked for (obviously, I don't have the right words to find it).

I know you can actually play borrowed repitched samples in Kontakt, like modify a library so your C3 is a repitched D3, your D3 a repitched E3 and so on. The goal would be to layer a library with itself to make it sound huge.

How is this technique called and how can we achieve it?

Thanks for your enlightenment!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 12, 2018)

If you mean what I think you mean google "J's Ensemble Maker By Jay Bacal"


----------

